# Topics > Social issues > Robot reliability and safety, robot accidents >  National Robot Safety Conference

## Airicist

robotics.org/national-robot-safety-conference

October 10-12, 2017
Omni William Penn Hotel
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

October 12-14, 2015
Omni William Penn Hotel
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "National Robot Safety Conference"

October 12, 2017

----------

